# requesting snail identification.



## BearMitten (Jan 17, 2013)

What is he? At first I thought he may be a baby apple snail that came from my Golden Mystery Snail, but after further research its more likely that it is a hitchhiker off one of my plants. I saw that he was latched onto my GMS this morning and she would twitch everyonce in awhile. Help me out.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Ramshorn


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

looks like a ramshorn


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

it looks alot like a ramshorn.


----------

